# Surf dog!



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Here are a couple pictures of RJ, a puppy from my litter two years ago, catching some waves at one of the surf dog competitions we have here. I love his expression on that board!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG so cool!!! Those are awesome pictures!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great shots 
Such a Handsome Dude


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so cool and talented. I guess you couldnt say hang 10 more like hang 20. LOL


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Cool pictures!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hoo, way to go San Diego Sur-FURS!!! Very cool pics. I always love to see pictures of your pups and their litters.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

How cool is that? RJ looks like he is really getting into it. Got any pictures of him hanging twenty? :


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! What a talented and handsome guy!!! : Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

he looks like he's taking his surfing pretty seriously! very cool


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Great pictures - I've never seen a pup on a surf board and he is cool!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, so does that expression mean, "get me the h#*(% off this thing!", or is he concentrating on balance?


----------

